# looking for a new gun



## SDBowman (Sep 28, 2004)

I am looking for a gun that would be good for varmints at long range, 400 to 500 yards or farther. Seems like everyone I talk to says either 223 or 22-250, but it seems that after about 300 yards with these calibers they are about out of gas. I could be wrong about this but would like any suggestions.

Has anybody been using the WSSM for long range shooting?

I realize these may be old topics but this will be my first varmint rifle and would like to do it right.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

.243 would work pretty good for 400-500


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Don't use a .223 at 400-500 yards they won't even get there. I would use a .243 or a 6mm they are just about the same gun.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

25-06 with a light bullet?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

SDBowman

I have shot coyote with 223, 22-250, 243, 270, 308. 300 Win Mag, 45/70, and 44 mag. It is amazing the difference 400 fps makes. The 22-250 far outperforms the 223. Even at 300 yards coyote will run sometimes to far with the 223. At 500 a chest hit with the 22-250 takes them down with authority. The first coyote I shot with a 243 I used full metal jacket. The shot was at 30 yards, and I could see the impact point on his chest. He ran a quarter mile, swam the Sheyenne River, ran another quarter mile and hid in a brush pile. I followed him up and dispatched with a 243 soft nose that nearly removed his rear end as ran directly away. Lots of needle and thread work on that one and he hangs in my gun room now.

All these calibers will work but if your looking to save fur don't go beyond the 243. You can use full metal in the 30 calibers, but they will still do more damage than the soft point from the 22-250. Also, don't forget the old 220 Swift. With the new steel today the barrel ware isn't what it had been. If anyone tells you different they are like the people who have no children. You know they are the experts on raising children. Or those who can tell you all about crossbows, but have never shot one.


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

mallardhunter said:


> Don't use a .223 at 400-500 yards they won't even get there. I would use a .243 or a 6mm they are just about the same gun.


i guess no one here had a chance to read my posts and look at the pictures of the deer ive taken just this year with a .223 . alot of other guys i know whould disagree with you, as we use our 222s and 223s at Fort Hunter Ligget California quite often to disipate ground squirrels hears well out to the 500 yard mark and past.

hell, ive killed mulies at 500+ with a .222!

both the 22-250 and the .223 are outstanding rounds. just a mater of personal preference. i would reccomend though that you purchase a QUALITY weapon with a QUALITY barrel.

if you would like to email or PM me, id be happy to give you some prices on a few.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

If you are looking for a long range only gun that would not see fast and hot shooting, the 25-06 would be an excelant choice. If this gun would be used for most all of your shooting close and far, then I would go for the 22-250. I like the 243-6mm for fox and yotes, but if I am going to get that much noise and recoil I would rather shoot a 257 roberts or go up to the 25-06. The reason is that if I shot this gun a lot at long range, it would also be great for deer and other such sized game, and do a better job than the 6mm's. A 22-250 or a 220 swift with a fast twist barrel would also be a great long range option is you wanted something just for long shots.


----------



## Boobzilla (Dec 6, 2004)

a 223 rem is going to die real fast past 300 yds. I'd opt for either 220 swift, a 22-250, a 243 or a 25-06 spitting out small pills. Most factory shells aren't going to break the bank, except for the 220 swift.


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

tell you what. before you make up your mind on what everyone here says, ill give you the same advise i gve my customers. o out to the local shooting range on a busy day, and lok around. ask some of the old timers there about it, ask them what THEY shoot, and offer to give them a couple of bucks to take a couple of shots, and try a few different rifles out. i think youll find that 99% of them would be more than willing to let you shoot there guns, and give you there honest opinions. out here where im at, we have a public 1000 yard free range that the old timers get together at on the weekends and pull out just abut every caliber known to mankind, and a few he doesnt know about (lol)

remember also to think about HOW far your going to be shooting, and what your funding wil be. if your not a reloader, DONT go with the 220 swift. youll break the bank feeding it.

also, remeber to think about what your AVERAGE shots going to be. if your not planning on taking shots over ,say,400 yards or so with the occasional 500 yarder, the 223 will work fine. the 223 will, of course have a certain amount of drop (as does every other caliber) but with decent optics,ect. it wont make a bit of difference.its not like your shooting cape buffalo or something along that line. ive killed mule deer at 500+ with my sako .222, and LOTS of mulies/columbian blacktails with both the 222 and the 223 with no problems at 300+, taking there hearts and lungs right out, and dropping them like a stone. if your going to hunting prarie rats or 'yotes, i really truely dont think youll have a problem. ive sold alot of 223 and 22-250 to local varminters, and have never had 1 tell me they wish they went with another caliber, and they regularly hunt fort hunter ligget california for prarie rats, and get the red mist effect in there scope at distances WELL past 300 yards.

go to the range, shoot some guns and make your own mind up.

also, remeber you can feed the 22-250 and 223 for PENNIES compaired to alot of rounds.


----------



## SDBowman (Sep 28, 2004)

thanks for the advice everyone, gunrunner good idea, I think I will have to try asking around at the range.

I did buy a gun but not for anything in particular, just thought it would be fun. I bought a .17hmr, I think I will have to start killing prarie dogs to pass the time until I make a decision on a good long range coyote killer.

Thanks all.


----------

